# Only one Embryo Thawed 50/50 chance



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello

Im due to have FET tomorrow, but out of my 3 embryos only one was successfully thawed.
This was ok i thought! But the embryologist said it was a five cell but has dropped to a 4 cell, so its 50/50 weather it will be good enough to put back. I now face an anxious wait until tomorrow morning to find out Has anyone had a similar experience to this?

Tracie x


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Tracie,

Wishing you lots and lots of luck, I had a 6 cell that went to a 4 call and an 8 cell that went to a 4 cell and got my lovely Katie from one of them.

Also my friend had a 4 cell to a 3 and went on to have her lovely Jack.

Take it easy and drink plenty of water


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Tracie - can't answer your questions but wanted to give you a


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

the embryologist called his morning to say it had gone on to a 8 cell!!! By the time we had our embryo transfer at 11.am it was a 9 cell!!! The embryologist said it must be a boy!!!!


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

That is so promising that your little snowbaby is developing.  I wish you lots and lots of luck     

Clare xxx


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

i have just noticed you were at St Marys...I have had 3 cycles there, this is my last chance


----------



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

hello Tracie,

Good luck to you. I am hoping to start a new FET end of January and will be in a similar position. I have 2 frosties left from my last fresh cycle. We can but hope both survive the defrost and that this time we get a little miracle.

Hope yours continues to grow and develop.

Ayrshire Lady


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

How are you Tracieb... 

Clare x


----------

